# هل هناك اختلاف في سلاسل نسب المسيح بين انجيلي متى ولوقا



## iraqi jesus son (14 يوليو 2008)

تختلف سلسلة لوقا عن سلسلة متى بالنسبة لنسب المسيح، فى بعض الأسماء وبالذات من بعد داود، وهنا فرح المنتقدون. وفرحوا أكثر عندما قرأوا أن يوسف (خطيب مريم) فى متى هو ابن يعقوب. وفى لوقا هو ابن هالى.
وهنا نقول أن متى ركز على سلسلة النسب عن طريق سليمان ابن داود أما لوقا عن طريق ناثان ابن داود.
وجدول متى يختص بيوسف أما جدول لوقا يختص بمريم.
وبيان تسلسل الاثنين ضرورى. والحلقات فى متى بين داود ويوسف تنقص كثيراً عنها فى لوقا. وظاهر الأمر أن بعض الحلقات متروكة، لأن كلمة "ابن" وكلمة "ولد" كما سبق الشرح تردان أحياناً فى هاتين السلسلتين بالمعنى الواسع.
ولوقا وحده يذكر السلسلة بين آدم وإبراهيم للعودة بالمسيح إلى آدم، فالمسيح للكل يهود وأمم، أما متى فالمسيح يهودى وقد جاء لليهود فنسبه يرجع لإبراهيم.
ولحل مشكلة يعقوب هو أبو يوسف أم هالى؟! اعرض لحلين ثانيها هو الأقوى:
الأول: ففى (مت1: 16) نرى أب يوسف هو يعقوب وفى (لو3: 23) نراه هالى. السبب هو إن الشريعة اليهودية (تث25: 5-6) تقول: 
" 5إِذَا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعاً وَمَاتَ أَحَدُهُمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يُنْجِبَ ابْناً، فَلاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَتَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَتُهُ رَجُلاً مِنْ غَيْرِ أَفْرَادِ عَائِلَةِ زَوْجِهَا. بَلْ لِيَتَزَوَّجْهَا أَخُو زَوْجِهَا وَيُعَاشِرْهَا، وَلْيَقُمْ نَحْوَهَا بِوَاجِبِ أَخِي الزَّوْجِ، 6وَيَحْمِلُ الْبِكْرُ الَّذِي تُنْجِبُهُ اسْمَ الأَخِ الْمَيْتِ، فَلاَ يَنْقَرِضُ اسْمُهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ."
 [ وهذا هو الذى جعل جدال قصة الزواج فى القيامة والحوار المعروف ( مت22: 23-33، مر12: 18-27، لو20: 27-40). فالشريعة اليهودية قد قضت بالنسبة لزواج الأخ زوجة أخيه المتوفى أن يفعل الأخ هذا العمل ليقيم نسلاً لأخيه حتى لا ينقرض النسل، وينسب الابن للأب الأول أو الثانى.
ولذلك يوجد رأى تخمينى يقول أن أم يوسف تزوجت مرتين، وعلى هذا يكون يوسف بن هالى أى الزوج الثانى، ولكن فى نظر الشريعة هو ابن يعقوب الزوج الأول المتوفى.
وعلى هذا أيضاً يكون هالى ويعقوب من أم واحدة وأبوين مختلفين وأب يعقوب متسلسل من داود وبعده سليمان وأب هالى متسلسل من داود وبعده ناثان.
الثانى: (لكن الرأى الثانى وهو الأقوى.)
يذكر متى أن يوسف (خطيب مريم) هو ابن يعقوب أما لوقا فيجعله ابن هالى والد مريم، وكان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد الزوجة وهذا موجود فى (عزرا 2: 61، نحميا 7: 63) وهذا ما حدث لعائلة برزلاى، اسمع المكتوب الحق "وَمِنْ بَنِي الْكَهَنَةِ: بَنُو حَبَايَا وَهَقُّوصَ وَبَرْزِلاَّيَ الَّذِي تَزَوَّجَ إِحْدَى بَنَاتِ بَرْزِلاَّيَ الْجِلْعَادِيِّ، وَتَسَمَّى بِاسْمِهِمْ." فبنو هقوص هم بنو برزلاى مع انه والد زوجة هقّوص.
وبهذا الشرح والرأى تكون السلسلتان صحيحتين لا خلاف ولا اختلاف بينهما.


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2008)

سبق و ردينا على هذا الموضوع بصورة كاملة على الرابط التالي   #*74* 

سكراً لأضافتك الجديدة
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## iraqi jesus son (15 يوليو 2008)

حبيبي ماي روك سويت سيرج على الموضوع بالمنتدى بس مالكيت بس اوكي راح انزل موضوع لاخ عن هل الله يندم او يقول ولا يفعل؟ 
انت شتكول؟
والرب يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك اختلاف في سلاسل نسب المسيح بين انجيلي متى ولوقا*




> وجدول متى يختص بيوسف أما جدول لوقا يختص بمريم


هذه الجملة لوحدها تبين ما الفرق بين النسبيين
فإنجيل متى يعرض النسب الشرفي للمسيح
و انجيل لوقا يعرض النسب الحقيقي للمسيح
الرب يباركك على الرد الرائع عزيزي


----------



## iraqi jesus son (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للرب لانه هو المتكلم نحن مجرد اداة في يد الرب
الرب ولا يوم نسانا او تركنا وحيدين 
الرب يباركك صوت الرب


----------



## جندي الرب (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك اختلاف في سلاسل نسب المسيح بين انجيلي متى ولوقا*

اليهود لديهم طرق خاصة في ترتيب السلسلة
فسلسلة الشخص اواحد قد تنحدر إلى سلسلة الآب و الأم
فلهذا قد يظهر تناقض و لكن الحقيقة عكس ذلك
شكرا كثير كثير للرد الجميل على الشبهة


----------



## iraqi jesus son (16 يوليو 2008)

الرب يباركك يا جندي الرب 

نشكر الرب لانه دايما يجهزنا بكل الاسلحة التي نحتاجها لكي نواجه ابليس الذي يحاول ان يشككنا بكلمة الرب الصالحة النقية 

سلام المسيح مع الكل


----------



## شمس المحبه (31 يوليو 2008)

اريد ان افهم ...انا لاول مره اعلم ... انه يوجد منتدى في العالم ؟؟؟

يحذف الاجابه ... لمجرد ان هذ الشخص يستفسر ...فقط ...

سؤالي المسيح عليه السلام يرجع بالنسب لمن  اقصد السلاله .....؟؟؟



ماي روك هناك فرق بين الحوار والعنصريه ...

اعتقد ان هذا القسم للحوار  عن الشبهات .. لكن اقسم بالله انك تبين وتثبت للناس ...
من الذي على حق احجب ماتريد ... من اجابات ...واجعل كلامي 
كله يحذف باي حجه كانت ... لكن اتحداك ...ان تاتي لي بنص فيه سب .؟
بصراحه الحمد لربي ...لا اكذب حتى عل نفسي ... وهنا انت تبين لي معنى الامانه
في المسيحيه ؟؟
فانت مسؤول ويجب عليكم الانصاف لانك تمثل ديانتك ...


----------



## faithfull (22 أغسطس 2011)

لماذا نسب الى يوسف
و هو ليس والده اصلا او اخو والده
لان المسيح ليس اب 
فارجو الشرح
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أغسطس 2011)

*


faithfull قال:



لماذا نسب الى يوسف
و هو ليس والده اصلا او اخو والده
لان المسيح ليس اب 
فارجو الشرح
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيح نسب الى يوسف وذلك لأنه كان خطيب والدته العذراء وابوه على ماكان يعتقد اليهود والمكتتب بإسمه فى السجلات الرسميه للدوله الرومانية.
 لكن الحقيقة الواضحة كما أعلنها الوحى الإلهى فى الكتاب المقدس هو عذراوية حبل العذراء مريم وان الذى حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.*


----------

